
Supreme Court allows climate scientist’s defamation case to proceed - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/supreme-court-allows-climate-scientists-defamation-case-to-proceed/
======
Bostonian
The blog post Mann is suing over is
[https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/football-and-hockey-
ma...](https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/football-and-hockey-mark-steyn/)
. I think it should be protected by the 1st Amendment. In arguing that the
Supreme Court should take up the case, Justice Alito wrote this:

"Climate change has staked a place at the very center of this Nation’s public
discourse. Politicians, journalists, academics, and ordinary Americans discuss
and debate various aspects of climate change daily — its causes, extent,
urgency, consequences, and the appropriate policies for addressing it. ... The
core purpose of the constitutional protection of freedom of expression is to
ensure that all opinions on such issues have a chance to be heard and
considered. I do not suggest that speech that touches on an important and
controversial issue is always immune from challenge under state defamation
law, and I express no opinion on whether the speech at issue in this case is
or is not entitled to First Amendment protection. But the standard to be
applied in a case like this is immensely important."

